# [Arch] Grosse différence entre x86 et x86_64 ? (résolu)

## masterinferno

Salut !

Avec l'approche de la sortie de la 2007.0, j'hésite à passer mon Intel Core 2 Duo en amd64 (enfin x86_64)

Est-ce que les différences sont flagrantes entre les deux architectures ?

D'ailleurs, est-il vrai que la plupart de ces paquets optmisés 64 bits ne sont que de vulgaires émulations des paquets x86 ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## lejim

Moi ce que je sais c'est que je suis passé du x86 au x86_64 pour tirer profit de mon architecture et honnêtement je trouve pas que ce soit vraiment plus rapide, peut-être un peu plus réactif sur certaines choses mais bon ça fait tellement longtemps maintenant que je ne me souviens plus trop du comportement en x86.

Enfin puis après tout pourquoi ne pas tirer parti de ton matos à fond hein ? ( ok faut que tu refasse tout c'est pas une mauvaise raison ). Enfin voilà je suis en x86_64 et je me porte bien  :Smile: 

Quand à l'histoire des paquets non optimisé mais émulés... alors là jamais entendu parlé, peut-être que ça se tient ( et encore ) car il s'agit d'un compilation en 64bits et pas en 32 et que à part ça c'est pas vraiment optimisé plus que ça ( enfin déjà optimisé au max pour l'archi donnée ).

Ceci dit ça te coute rien ( à part du temps ) de backuper ton système 32bits de te faire un 64 et de voir par toi même hein  :Wink: 

----------

## masterinferno

Merci de ces quelques précisions   :Smile: 

En fait, j'hésitais à franchir le pas à cause du paquet acerhk qu'il me faut à tout prix. Et d'après le site d'Olaf Tauber, il n'est pas compatible avec ces instrutions 64bits. Ceci dit, si j'arrive à faire marcher les touches du portable sans ce paquet, ça serait une bonne chose.

Il se trouve aussi que j'avais peur du faible nombre de paquets stables sur cette plate-forme. Et après vérification, il y a juste 3-4 paquets qu'il faudra que j'ajoute à mon package.keywords.

Pour l'histoire du backup, il n'y en aura pas ! puisque, comme en témoigne le sujet sur Archlinux, je teste la distrib en attendant cette satanée 2007.0.

Et effectivement j'aimerais tirer parti à 100% du processeur.   :Very Happy: 

Et qu'en est-il de l'émulation 32-64 ? Une rumeur ? ou c'est moi qui me fait des idées....   :Shocked: 

----------

## Ey

Les paquets "émulés" sont en fait des applis 32bits qui n'ont pas été compilé en 64bits parce que

- ils ne supportent pas le 64bit (code pas très propre)

- ce sont des paquets binaires (non je ne pense surtout pas à flash) et donc on n'a que ce que l'éditeur veut bien nous donner...

Sinon l'intérêt du 64bit est limité pour la plupart des utilisations bureautiques (savoir que l'on peut compter jusqu'à 2^64 n'apporte rien...), par contre ça devient intéressant pour tout ce qui est crypto ou traitement du signal, mais encore une fois tout dépend de l'implémentation. Si l'implémentation part du principe qu'on ne stoque pas plus de 2^32-1 dans un entier, le fait que l'entier peut aller jusqu'à 2^64-1 n'apporte rien.

Bref le 64bit c'est bien pour les applis qui ont été conçues pour tourner en 64bits, sinon ça n'apporte qu'un faible gain de perf voire rien du tout (pour peut que le proc soit moins performant (plus de cycles par instruction) en 64bits qu'en 32bits...)

EDIT : tiens oui juste pour éviter les inquiétudes infondées, les procs AMD ne souffrent pas d'une augmentation de cycle par instruction en 64bits, il est donc absurde de ne pas en profiter. Pour les procs Intel, je ne sais plus trop où ils en sont, mais au début ils étaient moins bon en 64bits... (mais bon c'était pas les Core2 c'était les Xeon machin truc)

----------

## masterinferno

Boarf, là tu me mets le doute...  :Confused: 

Est-ce que Firefox sera plus rapide par exemple ? La lecture de DVD sous VLC ? de films ? Audacious ?

----------

## Trevoke

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> Est-ce que les différences sont flagrantes entre les deux architectures ?

 

Environ 32 bits.

(okay, okay, je   :Arrow:  )

----------

## masterinferno

 :Rolling Eyes:  mais que c'est pathétique...  :Laughing: 

Donc ma décision finale sera: x86.

D'après la FAQ officielle, l'optimisation ne sera pas flagrante sur une utilisation courante. Oui merci Ey, tu l'as dit aussi...

Et puis, les touches exotiques de mon clavier ne sont pas reconnues sans acerhk.

et puis: ô joie, elle tombe à pic cette 2007.0   :Cool: 

----------

## Animatrix

Personnellement, je suis parti du x86_64, car openoffice-bin, mplayer-bin, ca commençait à me gaver sévère.

Généralement, c'est plus chiant à faire marcher, il y a tjrs un bug de + que sur x86, après ce n'est que mon avis.

----------

## dapsaille

Haaaa que c'est dur de faire partie des pionniers :p

----------

## xaviermiller

je suis en ~amd64 et n'ai pas de problème, sauf pour compiler des applis 32 bits non encore portées (entre autres l'outil musical fst, un hôte VST), et dans ce cas, il faut appliquer l'astuce du chroot 32 bits (un peu lourd).

----------

## kwenspc

en amd64 sur 2 machines, aucun soucis apparant si ce n'est ce qu'a pointé XavierMiller (certaines appli 32 bits qu'il faut installer dans un chroot 32).

Je ne vois aucunes différence du genre + de bug, ou moins. Pour moi rien n'a changé à ce niveau là

----------

## Bapt

Faut pas déconner mon amd64 tourne depuis le début en ~amd64 (environ 2 ans donc) et je n'ai pas de problèmes (j'en ai eu au début) tu n'as pratiquement plus besoin du 32bits (y en même a pas chez moi ) et ça s'installe de façon transparente.

Mon utilisation : bureautique, multimédia => ff, OOo, mencoder, mplayer, transcode, ...

OOo compile maintenant en x86_64

mplayer (ou plutôt ffmpeg) lit tout ou presque sans win32codecs.

Le gain sont pour moi à noter uniquement en ce qui concerne la vidéos, pour le reste c'est identique.

Voila.

----------

## Nah

Salut,

j'hésite moi aussi à passer sur une architecture x86-64, notamment à cause des jeux. (avec Wine)

Quelqu'un à un retour à faire sur le sujet ? 

Merci d'avance !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mickael

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> je suis en ~amd64 et n'ai pas de problème, sauf pour compiler des applis 32 bits non encore portées (entre autres l'outil musical fst, un hôte VST), et dans ce cas, il faut appliquer l'astuce du chroot 32 bits (un peu lourd).

 

Tu parles de ABI="x86" emerge -pv truc ?

----------

## xaviermiller

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   je suis en ~amd64 et n'ai pas de problème, sauf pour compiler des applis 32 bits non encore portées (entre autres l'outil musical fst, un hôte VST), et dans ce cas, il faut appliquer l'astuce du chroot 32 bits (un peu lourd). 
> 
> Tu parles de ABI="x86" emerge -pv truc ?

 

hmm, connaissais pas, je vais essayer ça ce soir  :Wink: 

'tain y a de la doc, mais ça manque un bouquin sur Gentoo, Portage et ses arcanes   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mickael

tient lit ceci : [Compilation] Forcer le 32bit sur un amd64

Et sinon, tu ne peux pas dire que tu ne connaissais pas, car ici tu connaissais.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> tient lit ceci : [Compilation] Forcer le 32bit sur un amd64
> 
> Et sinon, tu ne peux pas dire que tu ne connaissais pas, car ici tu connaissais.

 

heuuu... mheuuhhhh ... hem...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Scullder

Dans certains cas, on peut aussi compiler des progs dans un chroot sur une gentoo x86 et créer des packages 32bits, puis forcer l'installation de ces package sur une gentoo ~amd64, en partageant portage entre le chroot x86 et le système hôte. Bon c'est barbare, inutile dans 99.999% des cas et ça peut poser problème des fois pour les dépendances, mais ça peut fonctionner (m'en suis servi pour quelques emu comme epsxe et gens).

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-518024-highlight-.html

et il y a des info ici pour compiler soit même ses package emul :

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/emul/

Sinon tu peux carrément installer une gentoo 32bits dans un chroot avec tes applications nécessaires en 32bits, puis lancer les applications 32bits du chroot, mais c'est très lourd et cette technique a été rendue quasiment inutile avec les libs compat et la gestion des programmes 32bits dans gentoo ~amd64.

Perso je vois pas de problèmes pour utiliser gentoo amd64 maintenant, à part certains programmes propriétaires assez spécifiques...

----------

## xaviermiller

sinon, de mon côté, l'utilisation de "ABI=x86" n'a pas arrangé les choses ; je vais devoir me recoltiner un chroot32 et essayer en 32 bits, histoire de voir si le paquet n'est pas corrompu dans son écosystème natif...

----------

